# 20,000 to spend



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

nx 2000 with sr20de (of course)-20,000 to spend and open to any and all suggestion especially pertaining to getting below 10.999e.t. 1/4 mile


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You're asking for trouble.


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

1badnx said:


> nx 2000 with sr20de (of course)-20,000 to spend and open to any and all suggestion especially pertaining to getting below 10.999e.t. 1/4 mile



why would i be asking for trouble? i have some ideas already. just want to see if n e one agrees.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh lord....

Just search, will ya?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Where are you from in Ohio? I could help out if you're around Cleveland AND if you stop asking without searching.


----------



## drummer5 (May 29, 2003)

Sell the nx2000 and but an S13 240sx with no engine and throw an sr20det or rb25det


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

1badnx said:


> nx 2000 with sr20de (of course)-20,000 to spend and open to any and all suggestion especially pertaining to getting below 10.999e.t. 1/4 mile


Show me the money! Show me the money!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im no expert but Im not too sure if there is any 10 sec B13s.But if there is you are damn sure going to need more than $20,000 to get there.Maybe you should SEARCH and then decide what to spend on.$20,000 can go alot than you think especially when you are trying to go all the way like you are soundin.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

20,000.....a det powered nx.....great set of rims and tires...paint....sound system....uhh...drag slicks. (big t77 turbo i dunno about turbo apps yet. (just make sure you have a drag setup and a daily driven setup) jun stroker kit for the sr and extra tranny and clutch....uhhh uhhhh a photo shoot for all the mags.(scc, import tuner, npm, etc.) and then your close to broke...ya...you might have been broke half way throug the list...i dunno never got past buying an sr20de myself


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

1badnx said:


> nx 2000 with sr20de (of course)-20,000 to spend and open to any and all suggestion especially pertaining to getting below 10.999e.t. 1/4 mile


I'd really suggest you try doing some of your own research before throwing out open-ended questions like this.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

my suggestion is go buy a new car for 20,000 man....i dont know but wasting that much money on a car is gonna feel bad when its stolen or dented...plus you will get insanely bad daily driver out of this car


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Why would you spend that much on an old car? I like my car as much as the next guy, but I couldnt see a reason to spend that kind of money.

here are my suggestions

2004 VW Golf R32 - 3.2L V6 AWD - 240hp
2004 Mazda RX8
2004 WRX STi
1996 240sx w/ SR Conversion w/ ball bearing turbo and the works
2004 Spec V
Down payment on a 350Z


----------



## Red_Barchetta_1994 (Oct 13, 2003)

*Or...*

Buy a goddamn 1970-77 Ford Maverick/Mercury Comet with a factory v-8 and drop a Lincoln 460 in it.That should set you back about 10 grand(not 20)AND YOU WILL STILL BEAT ALL THE FASTEST AND FURIOUS RIDES OUT THERE!!!!
As for the other 10 grand,spend it on whores :hal: :banhump: :banhump:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

buy a plane and drop the nx out of it... you'll go 1/4 mile in under 10 seconds.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

10's are easy in such a light car! Just do a full tube chassis, convert it to RWD, drop a well built Chevy 377 ( 400 block with 350 crank and rods)in it on nitrous, and there you have it! 10's in a NX2000 for less than 20,000!  Plus, depending on where you live, this one may even be more streetable and reliable than a 10 sec SR20 powered NX2000!


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

um the subaru sti is not 20k hehe...dude just mod your car if you really love it....dont listen to anyone else


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think he could pull off 10's for $20K. It costs less than half that to get into low 12's, high 11's. If I had $20K I'd buy an 1.8T A4 quattro, or a GTI 1.8T or VR6. But he's not asking what we'd buy, he's saying with a budget of $20K what to do to an NX2K to get into the 10's. All out drag car, you'll get there if you make smart decisions.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

My idea....
$20,000 dollars huh?

Have you gone to College at all? Could be usefull...

Gotta house? Pay it off, or buy a new house (the 20 g's would be somewhat helpful)

Sell your car.. buy a nice luxary car....

What is the advantage of having an economy car with ALOT of money dumped into it.. to make it go fast? Bragging rights?

I dunno, I say use it towards something usefull and economical, not just a car that can go fast.
Unless your rich than I understand... or unless you find money on the street and wanna blow it.... 
but my idea? Use it for something that will last you longer and be usefull.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Good point Prox. If he put half of that money into an IRA and blow the rest on his car, he could still have a badass car and probably wouldn't need to invest a penny and be finanacially secure when he retires.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> I'd really suggest you try doing some of your own research before throwing out open-ended questions like this.


^
|


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Get a Suzuki Hyabusa or Kawasaki ZX12 Ninja. If you're good you can do 9's in either right out of the crate, plus you can lean them over! Spend the rest on an all motor buildup, so that way you can have a quick, fun, and reliable daily driver, and when you really want to go faster than damn near anything with license plates you can get a real speed fix off your motorcycle.


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

There is a quicker than 10 sec b13, 9.83 to be exact. Now, if you really have 20gs to spend on a fast SR20 powered machine look no further than this link. It is the worlds fastest FWD SR20! Spend away and have fun being the first to make it to 8 seconds! http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=59478


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Wheelie bar in a front loader?


----------



## twitch (May 2, 2003)

Minimze wheel hop. FWDs still thrust up when launching and accelerating.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I see. Thx for clearing that up for me. I didn't realize they contacted before the wheels were off the ground. I guess I assumed they were just to keep really torquey rwd cars from gettin too high in the air and slammin down breakin something.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 31, 2003)

why not make money off of the 20k instead of dumping it into something that you will never be worth 20k even after you put 20k into it? look for something that will compound your interest and dont touch it for 10-20yrs. 

Hunter


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Put 20 large into a big block chevelle and use it to push your B13 across the line! 

Hahaha I also like the "drop it out a plane" idea. 10 points for creativity!


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Buy a jet engine and mount it to the top ofthe NX. Hit the button and you may go 4 seconds!


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Actually forget the plane. Point it at a cliff, put a brick on the gas and dive out. That'll get her through a quarter in 10. Then take the 20g you still have and go buy a Spec V with some Nismo goodies.

I can't speak for everyone, but it seems like we're all saying don't waste your money by stuffing 20,000 dollars into a 10 year old Sentra.

...I'm bored at my internship so I crunched a couple numbers. FYI if you dropped your car out a plane or drove it off a cliff you'd run the quarter in 9.05 seconds with a trap speed of 198.70mph.  :fluffy:


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I like hunter's idea, or do like I said and put half away and blow the other half on your car. If I truly had $20K that I could justify spending on my car, I'd do it though. The key word is justify, that'd mean I was dumping tons into my investments, had no debt to pay off and had tons of money in the bank.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

buy a ducati!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Just Dont Buy A Spec-v (spec-o-shit


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

ok guys. One- i went to college for awhile, not my bag. Two- i make decent enough money for my age and where i am at in my career. Three- the real purpose of putting the money into this car is because i do really love it. I think it is the coolest car i have ever owned. That and around here it's an original idea. You don't see many tuned up Nissan's at all let the NX2000 that was only made for three years. And i think the car may have some serious collectibility one day as it becomes more and more rare to see one, and see one in the shape not only that this one is, but that it will be when i am finally finished with it, (like you're ever truly finished if you are a true tuner). So if we can get past the jokes- i was just asking for ideas, things you all would like to see done to one. Thanx.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Don't kid yourself, a 4 cylinder economy car that never achieved huge popularity will never be collectable, and when you modify something heavily it loses all value to a collector. 

But if you want to modify it because you want to you can afford to, do it and post pics! You would definitely end up with something fast and unique, and in my book that's cool as hell. I dunno if I'd ever want to dump 20 grand into something like that, but then again I can't afford to dump 20 grand into a vehicle. I'd probably be singing a different tune if I could. Besides, if people dump over 20 grand on a new car all the time, why not drop it on making a car you love better than new? Do what you want and keep us posted!


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

not collectible b/c of lack of popularity?? maybe not when it was new but i wasn't into cars then so i wouldn't know. And may I remind you of the chevy corvair or the opel gt, neither popular while produced. buy one in good shape now...ouch! but i appreciate u seein thing from my side about doin it just b/c i want to. and that's a good point you made. spending 20 large on a new is way easy. spend 20 grand on a car you love and have more/better toys and be able to smoke that ass... absolutly sublime in my book. 

back to popularity there are alot of nx2k, nx1600, nx100 tuners out there. the car seems pretty popular to me, and getting more so.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Good point, I suppose I shouldn't be so matter of fact about saying it won't be collectable. Only time will tell, and if there are enough people that love them as much as you then they probably will be collectable.

And yeah, while I wouldn't drop 20 grand on an NX2000, spending 20g on a car is spending 20g on a car. If I had the money I probably wouldn't hesitate to spend it on a new car or on a V8 Firebird or rebuilding an old Chevelle like you're thinking about doing to your NX2000. So when you get right down to it, what's the difference? Nothing. If you've got 20 grand to drop on a car and the NX is the one you want to drop it on, go for it! Hell, 20 grand would probably go a lot farther on 10 year old import than a 35 year old muscle car anyways.

Hmm... I'd probably not do as much as possible with the 20,000, but rather just go very high quality. Maybe a high quality paint job, redo the interior with black or white leather, a high quality sound system with maybe even a small DVD screen (but I'd be careful to stay classy, not pimped with as much crap as possible), tasteful wheels, new SR20DET & tranny with cryo treated gears, tasteful headlights and tail lights...


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

BikerFry said:


> Hmm... I'd probably not do as much as possible with the 20,000, but rather just go very high quality. Maybe a high quality paint job, redo the interior with black or white leather, a high quality sound system with maybe even a small DVD screen (but I'd be careful to stay classy, not pimped with as much crap as possible), tasteful wheels, new SR20DET & tranny with cryo treated gears, tasteful headlights and tail lights...


i agree with the high quality, but i dont agree with the leather seats high quality sound system or a small dvd screen (well not at first make that the last thing you buy) headlights only let you see in the dark nothing more. you may pull up to the line looking cool but if you cant back it get ready for a mouth full!!! make it a sleeper, you pull up with stock rims no alltezza tail lights none of that youll make a lot more heads turn when you do a 10sec 1/4mi. i would rather see a list of engine mods


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

swap in a Sr20ve and get the full Postert body kit.custom fiberglass interior,sunny styling carbon fiber hood.and big ass list of JDM engine mods.You will probably come out with some cash left also.


----------



## zmegone (Jun 1, 2003)

hey if you got the money to do it i would id do it to my b13 ser in a heartbeat but do it right search i believe the fastest b13 sr20 broke low 9's i would take part of that 20k and buy another nx cause the one your building wont be street legal if you get below 11's well good luck man. :thumbup:


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

I'm very serious about doin this and I have half ass started already. I had thought about gettin another NX, but then I'd have to sink some serious cash into that too b/c other than mineI haven't seen any around here in very good shape. As i said there aren't many to begin with here.

The whole point of askin you guys what you thought was b/c I want to be street legal 10 seconds. I mean 10.999e.t. works for me. And you gotta remember I don't emissions here either.


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

i'm thinkin: lighter rods, the 10:1 pistons, the jwt s3 cams, a lightened and rebalanced crank, higher volume fuel pump, lines, and injectors, intake, bigger throttle body, better CAI, stand alone fuel management, msd based custom ignition set up, obviously new ecu, alot of tranny and axle work, whole new suspension and brake set up, oh exhaust-duh-, a way hairier exhaust system, and the two keys i think....NOS, as much as I can handle without fukkin my car up, which I know is always a risk reguardless, and I think I wanna go supercharged, Vortech style, like 11-13 psi atleast, once again if she'll handle it.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Par engineering gearset.
Welded tranny case
bigger axles
full drag suspension
fully balanced and blue printed DET
healthy rods 
forged pistons
headwork
custom intake and exhaust manifold
monster turbo and FMI
big cams
what about an exhaust?
Drag rims
full roll cage
body and interior lightening maybe some lexan glass
a/c delete

Your gonna need some contingency cash because you'll break stuff.
Just my ideas

I like the domestic 10second cheapness myself. Someday I'd like a JGY turbo setup myself for the ol SER and et streets.


----------



## lovemysan (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh yea!

bigger brakes would help those 130mph+ trap speeds


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

Based on what these guys have said, I believe you could achieve your goal. And I think I may see what your motivations behind it are. If you could get that car to make times under 11, you might be the only person in the whole world with that particular model that is capable of going that fast. Sure, you could get an American V8 and more easily get under 11 seconds, but that wouldn't be near as unique. Am I right?

My concern for you is primarily what your goal may cost. You love your car, but isn't it quite possible that pushing it so hard might cause you to lose it? I'm no expert, but I've seen modded cars that vastly exeeded their original specs literally blow up and take all that valuable mod money up in smoke. $20,000 and a beloved car is a lot to risk. But you've got my best wishes on the project and I hope all turns out well. :thumbup:


----------



## 1badnx (Sep 21, 2003)

I appreciate everyone's replys and I will most definately keep ya'll up to date with a full play by play, including pics every step of the way and probably some video clips too. This project really means alot to me and failure is not an option. And like I said before any original hints, tips, tricks would be appreciated. And I would really like as much input as possible as far as what ya'll would like to see someone do to this car. Everything will be considered but I want this to be a machine admired by all, even those who aren't her fans to begin with. Thanx for all guys. Peace!


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> 10's are easy in such a light car! Just do a full tube chassis, convert it to RWD, drop a well built Chevy 377 ( 400 block with 350 crank and rods)in it on nitrous, and there you have it! 10's in a NX2000 for less than 20,000!  Plus, depending on where you live, this one may even be more streetable and reliable than a 10 sec SR20 powered NX2000!


This is the best nissan drag car idea I have ever heard of.
If you want to go drag racing, buy something american and make sure it has a big block, its rear wheel drive, and has at least half a body. Spend 20 grand on this, and you will be well into the 10's. And it will sound a lot cooler than a turbo SR20 to boot.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm on a rant right now, so please bear that in mind. I don't understand the "I love this car, and I want it to run 10's" statement. You damn near have to ruin a car to run 10's. It has to be turned into an ugly, uncomfortable thing to run that fast, and is only a pleasure to drive on the drag strip for brief bursts of time with the sheer speed blinding your mind to how ugly and uncomfortable the car is. If you love your car, then do it a favor and spend your 20 grand on an NX that has a shot engine and shitty interior with tons of miles on it, and a trailer for it. Build it into a drag car and leave your nice car alone, or at least keep it streetable.


----------



## jbanach77 (Jun 11, 2002)

if you have 20k. help my daughter out and save her life, donate some of it so she can live to see her first birthday.

you want to run 10's.....get a build sr20, decent , but big ballbearing turbo and a 100shot od nitrous. you will be in the 10's. just make sure you have the right fuel and tuning.


----------

